# communal living in Atlanta GA



## deleted user

Hey, I'm a recent arrival from Melbourne Australia where I used to be living in communal-style housing, in creating a community from travelers, artists, activists, free-spirited individuals who want to coexist peacefully and build a safe space of living and learning. Looking for any similar spaces here in Atlanta and have struggled to uncover... any ideas or known spaces would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## veraladd

uhm well I dont know about any communal living but have you been to the wonderoot? I ts communal arrt space.


----------



## Nemo

Maybe you'll find something here http://www.hippy.com/havens.htm
Also, google 'the soul commune' which is in Atl


----------



## churl

Come to wonderroot this saturday night. You might meet someone who's into what you're into.


----------



## deleted user

Wonderroot is a great space, found some good people in a community, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wildboy860

also chdeck out www.ic.org it stands for intentional communities. its a list of communes world wide


----------



## luciferchrist

I know theres some communities around. Im in covington right now, a bit to the east. You want to hang out? smoke a bowl?


----------

